# Bang for the buck



## AMA Rider (Feb 2, 2013)

Age - 48
lifting- forever
Bf - somewhere in the teens?
experience- on off 20 cycles?

I realy want to use a cutting compound this spring. Look right this season. My question is what gives the best bang for the buck ? Test is what realy changes me the most, but what do you guys think gives the best return - Mast - Tren - Anavar ? I seriously know diet determines outcome on cut, but if you could only run one extra compond what would it be ? Thanks in advance. Stay strong.


----------



## hypno (Feb 2, 2013)

Wooha I would say that Tren is the bangyest for the buck cutter. I would not recommend tren to anyone though. Its a tough one. Not for the new or faint of heart. Personally I would not even think of using it. Mast on the other hand num num num good stuff.

What do you think of maybe some winny? Not sure of course but may be a good choice for you my friend.


----------



## AMA Rider (Feb 2, 2013)

hypno said:


> Wooha I would say that Tren is the bangyest for the buck cutter. I would not recommend tren to anyone though. Its a tough one. Not for the new or faint of heart. Personally I would not even think of using it. Mast on the other hand num num num good stuff.
> 
> What do you think of maybe some winny? Not sure of course but may be a good choice for you my friend.


I hear ya Hypno. Winny siezes me up like a rusty tin man though ? Deca, and EQ leave me like a women, broke n crying ? Never tried Mast so here goes nothin (lol). Anavar to. I dont care what it cost - its worth every penny. Thanks Man.


----------



## hypno (Feb 3, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 6, 2013)

Test and Tren hands down. Nothing can change your look faster if diet and nutrition are dialed in. Unfortunately many guys including myself get terrible sides on Tren.


----------



## AMA Rider (Feb 7, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Test and Tren hands down. Nothing can change your look faster if diet and nutrition are dialed in. Unfortunately many guys including myself get terrible sides on Tren.


Thanks Heavy. Would 25 mg of Tren Ace Ed be a good wat to test the waters ? Or to go light on a cut mix be better ?


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 14, 2013)

Test and tren is definitely the best bang for your buck.


----------



## Valkyrie (Apr 14, 2013)

Test/tren for sure.
if you want to get fancy 100ng var ED turns that to platinum.


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 15, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Test/tren for sure.
> if you want to get fancy 100ng var ED turns that to platinum.



Agreed, that is a good addition.  But var is fairly spendy for what little it would add to the tren.
Tren, dollar for dollar, gets the most results compared to other compounds.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 22, 2013)

Only sides I get from tren is horrible insomnia and night swets.Eq is good but literally takes 3 months before it kicks in.Why not run a low dose of tren E 200 mg ew and you only have shoot it once a week.


----------



## Jamzy (Oct 28, 2013)

My stack is Test E, Mast, Deca, and Tren. I am adding 10 % to my peaks everyday.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 29, 2013)

Everyone is different and therefore reacts differentlt to different compounds, diet, and training. There is no easy way to answer your question


----------

